
Ask HN: Best service for simple low volume email marketing? - ikeboy
I need a service to send out emails to customers. B2B, no customization needed, just need to send current offers to my list of around 100 people.<p>I&#x27;ve tried mailchimp and constantcontact so far, but both banned me before I could send out a single email, and refused to give out any information. They didn&#x27;t say I did anything wrong, just that they refuse to do business with me. At first Constant Contact claimed I was banned because I used a VPN while signing up and suggested I create a new account, but the new account was also banned by what I was told was the Compliance team.<p>Everyone on my list opted in, this is not spammy content, so I don&#x27;t understand why nobody wants to do business with me.<p>Is there a simple service that doesn&#x27;t have any of this nonsense?
======
elliotbnvl
Are you using a domain-based email? If so, have you sent a lot of mail with it
in the past? There's a chance your server is blacklisted.

~~~
ikeboy
Yes, and no. The only email I've sent is from my personal email address at
that domain and I've never had deliverability issues there.

I don't operate the server, my personal email goes through Google apps.

